# neuer Computer kommt ins Haus!

## Bloodsurfer

Bzw. soll in den nächsten Wochen, und bezüglich einiger Details bin ich mir noch unklar.

Natürlich ist oberste Priorität dass alles unter Gentoo reibungslos läuft.

CPU soll der C2D E6600 werden. Trayversion, ich möchte einen schön leisen Lüfter verbauen. Hat jemand diesbezüglich Vorschläge?

Beim Mainboard bin ich völlig ratlos, da weiss ich nicht was ich nehmen könnte/soll und brauch dringend Beratung. Es sollte LAN und Sound on board haben, SATA2, als Chipsatz wär mir Intel am liebsten, vielleicht ICH8?

Gehäuse könnte zum Beispiel dieses werden. Da ist auch noch keine feste Entscheidung gefallen. Wenn ich mich für das Entscheide, welches (leise!) Netzteil nehm ich dazu? Oder hat jemand andere Gehäuse Tipps? Soll auf jeden Fall ein grosser Tower mit viel Platz sein, der vor allem gut gedämmt und leise ist und am besten noch dazu gut aussieht und nicht zu teuer ist.  :Wink: 

Als RAM werde ich vorerst ein Gig DDR2-667 nehmen, das reicht fürs erste und ich kann ja jederzeit nen zweiten Riegel nachschieben.

Graka muss von nvidia sein. Bin da relativ offen. Ich möchte schon ab und zu nebenbei ein bisschen zocken, die aktuellen Games sollten also laufen. Allerdings möchte ich nichts grosses, sondern eher etwas passiv gekühltes (der Rechner muss wie gesagt absolut leise sein, das ist mir wichtig) wie z.B. diese hier, die soll nur mal fürs erste laufen bis ich vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr eine der DX10 Karten kaufe, wenn die mal in vernünftigere Regionen rutschen. 

Thema Laufwerke... Sollen ausschliesslich SATA2 verbaut werden, zwei Platten vom Typ Western Digital WD3200KS (320 GB, 7200 U/min, 16 MB Cache), sowie ein Multibrenner, bei dem ich mich noch nicht festgelegt hab, gibt ja in dem Sektor noch nicht allzuviel Auswahl, hat da vielleicht noch wer eine Empfehlung?

Neuer Monitor kommt auch noch dazu, nen 20" von Samsung (Syncmaster 205B), 1600x1200. Wird zwar teuer, aber ich will was schön grosses haben auf dem Tisch an meiner Gentoobox  :Very Happy: 

Soweit bin ich mal gespannt ob ihr noch Anregungen habt, oder ob ich irgendwas noch völlig vergessen hab, o.ä.

Grüsse!

----------

## astaecker

In der c't hatten sie letztens Vorschläge für einen Selbstbau-PC gegeben. Dabei haben sie den Thermalright SI-128 CPU-Kühler mit einem sehr leisen Papst 4412 F/2GLL verbaut. Als Netzteil ist Seasonic sehr zu empfehlen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

Board:  ASUS P5B Deluxe nonWiFi P965 (keine Lüfter  :Very Happy: ), ca 170-180

CPU Kühler: Eigentlich sind die Boxed-Kühler sehr leise, aber alternativ:  Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, ca 20

Netzteil:  500W Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT (leise, kraftvoll und hat jede Menge Reserven)

Das NT hab ich momentan mit einem Crossfire Setup 2x X1950Pro zusammen mit einem Pentium D805 am laufen. Das schöne bei diesem NT ist, dass die internen Kabel ebenso wie das Kaltgerätekabel abnehmbar sind. Also kein Kabelsalat mehr im Gehäuse  :Smile: 

Am Board solltest du nicht sparen. Ich hab hier nämlich noch ein ASRock Dial-VSTA mit nem VIA Chipsatz und der HDD Durchsatz ist schlechter als mit meinem alten NForce2 Board. Das Board hat auch den von dir gewünschten ICH8 Chipsatz  :Smile: 

Kühler sind immer eine Frage des Geschmacks. Wenn du aber ca 250 mehr übrig hast, dann schau dich nach einner Wakü mit einem MoRa-GC um (www.alphacool.de wäre der passende Ort). Dann hörst du nur noch die Pumpe wenn sie anspringt  :Smile: 

Beim Speicher empfehle ich dir, schau dich lieber nach DDR2-800 Speicher (aka PC6400) um. Manchmal haben sich die Core2Duo Boards ein wenig "pissig", wenn man ihnen nur so "langsamen" Speicher mit der "schnellen" CPU vorwirft.

----------

## samsonus

also ich hab mir die tage auch einen rechner bestellt.

board: asus p5b deluxe

cpu: c2d 6400

graka: asus EN7300GT/SIL/HTD 256 (passiv)

kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

lüfter: Papst 4412 und 3412

netzteil: Dark Pro Power PRO, BQT P6-PRO-530W

gehäuse: chieftec Mesh Serie LCX-01B-B-SL gedämmt

gruss samsonus

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Danke, da waren durchaus gute Tipps dabei!

Hiermit also Revision 2.0:

CPU: Core2Duo E6600 Tray + Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

PSU: Netzteil ATX Enermax ELT500 AWT Liberty 500Watt

Tower: Coolermaster Mystique RC-632S-KKN2-GP - Black Steel

Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe S775 I965P FSB 1066MHz PCIe ATX

Grafikkarte: 256MB MSI Geforce NX7900GS GDDR3 2xDVI TVout PCIe (passiv gekühlt)

Festplatten: 2x Western Digital WD3200KS

RAM: 2x 1024MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 CL5 TWIN2X2048-6400

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S183L (LS) SATA schwarz

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 204B

So wird meine Bestellung wohl nächste Woche rausgehen. Wird zwar doch ein teureres Projekt als anfangs gewollt, aber das wird dann wenigstens ne gute Kiste auf die ich mich nen paar Jahre verlassen kann...

----------

## moe

Ich kenn mich mit aktueller HW nich so aus, aber dürfte da nicht auch ein kleineres Netzteil reichen, der Umwelt und dem Geld zuliebe?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Für die Konfiguration schon, aber wenn ich dann später mal ne dickere Grafikkarte drinhaben will und vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Laufwerk mehr, wirds schon eng... Und Reserven können schliesslich nie schaden  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

Naja, aber solange du keine übermassigen Lüfter und Beleuchtungen einbauen wirst, dann allemal 400W. Ich hab hier im Moment nen Rechner zum installieren da: Athlon 4000+, 2 HDDs, DVD + DVD-Brenner, Irgend ner Ati Karte und TV-Karte mit 400W Netzteil, mein Athlon 2600+ hat auch "nur" 300W.

Bin nur um deine Stromrechnung besorgt   :Razz: 

btw: http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/2523/1292ca.png

----------

## oscarwild

 *moe wrote:*   

> der Umwelt und dem Geld zuliebe?

 

Der Verbau eines 500W-Netzteils heißt ja nicht, dass der Rechner dann ständig 500W verbrät!

Aber das Netzteil kann die 500W leisten, falls erforderlich, und fängt auch Leistungsspitzen problemlos ab, wo bei einem an der Leistungsgrenze betriebenen 300W Netzteil schon mal die Spannung einbricht.

----------

## moe

Hab leider auf die Schnelle keine Messungen finden können, der Wirkungsgrad eines Netzteils sinkt aber, desto weniger es ausgelastet ist (und selbst bei guter Auslastung ist der Wirkungsgrad bei den meisten Netzteilen schlecht, da der gemeine Käufer nur auf die Watt-Zahl achtet). Zweites Problem am schlechten Wirkungsgrad ist, dass mehr Wärme produziert wird, also das Netzteil eine höhere Lüfterleistung erbringen muss (bei thermo-geregelten), und damit selbst auch wieder mehr Strom verbraucht.

Es ist also Fakt, dass ein Rechner der 400W braucht und ein 500er Netzteil drin hat mehr Strom verbraucht, als derselbe Rechner mit nem 400er Netzteil. Wieviel das ist, kann ich aber auf die schnelle auch nicht sagen.

Abgesehen davon warte ich immernoch darauf, dass der Markt mehr nach stromsparenden Geräten verlangt, und die Hersteller endlich aufhören Heizungen mit eingebautem Computer zu produzieren. Ein normaler Dresktop-PC sollte, wenn die einzelnen Geräte dahingehend optimiert werden, weit weniger als 300W verbraten können. Notebooks und einige Barebones beweisen das ja auch..

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *moe wrote:*   

> ... Abgesehen davon warte ich immernoch darauf, dass der Markt mehr nach stromsparenden Geräten verlangt, und die Hersteller endlich aufhören Heizungen mit eingebautem Computer zu produzieren. Ein normaler Dresktop-PC sollte, wenn die einzelnen Geräte dahingehend optimiert werden, weit weniger als 300W verbraten können. Notebooks und einige Barebones beweisen das ja auch...

 

energiespar-pcs sind auch jetzt möglich.

mein system mit AOpen i945GTm-VHL mainboard, core duo prozessor und ein 120W picoPSU hat 80W gesamtleistungsaufnahme. mit Temp.regelung könnt das ganze die meiste zeit passiv laufen. onboard-grafik ist halt der einzige wermutstropfen, ist aber perfekt für mich, da ich keine spiele mehr spiele. mit einer vernünftigen grafikkarte könnt man das trotzdem unter 120 W halten.

daneben gibts dann so stückerl wie den pentium D mit alleine 200W und die DX10-Karten hatten ja eine angekündigte aufnahme von bis zu 300W, womöglich sind die aber noch optimiert worden ...

----------

## oscarwild

 *moe wrote:*   

> Es ist also Fakt, dass ein Rechner der 400W braucht und ein 500er Netzteil drin hat mehr Strom verbraucht, als derselbe Rechner mit nem 400er Netzteil.

 

Jein; die Unterschiede dürften heutzutage marginal sein. Es handelt sich hier ja nicht um klassische Transformatorspulen, die ihren maximalen Wirkungsgrad bei einer bestimmten Last haben (Schlagwort für E-Techniker: Leistungsanpassung), sondern um Schaltnetzteile. Zusammen mit einer aktiven PFC (eliminiert weitgehend Blindleistungsverkluste, die durch Phasenverschiebungen zw. Strom und Spannung entstehen) halten moderne Netzteile ihren Wirkungsgrad relativ Konstant im Bereich um 85%.

----------

## moe

@ichbinsisyphos: Ja klar gibts die, aber derzeit noch relativ selten und dementsprechend teuer.. Es hat damals z.B. auch mind. 1/2 Jahr gedauert, bis es mehr als 2 Boards für Pentium-M gab (von Industrielösungen abgesehen), und alle waren im Gegensatz zu nem Board für einen Desktop-Prozessor schlecht ausgestattet und teuer. Aber was momentan so aufm Markt ist hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr geguckt, bei den ganzen Tests und Ankündigungen die ich in diversen Newslettern so sehe, kommt aber fast nie irgendein stromsparendes Teil vor.

@oscarwild: Wie gesagt, ich konnte keine aktuellen Zahlen finden, erinnere mich aber an einen Bericht den ich vor ca. einem Jahr gelesen habe, wo von Wirkungsgraden zw. 60 und 80 gesprochen wurde. Aber vielleicht hat sich ja bis heute schon etwas in der Richtung verbessert.

Ich glaube ich bin schuld, dass der Thread gerade leicht Offtopic wird.   :Embarassed: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Das ist jetzt die endgültige Konfiguration, die ich mir bestellt hab:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

2x 1GB DDR2 667 von Corsair

Asus P5B Deluxe Board (I965P, ICH8R)

MSI Geforce NX7900GS 256MB (passiv gekühlt)

2x Samsung HD321KJ 320GB 16MB

Samsung 18x Multibrenner schwarz

Enermax ELT400AWT Liberty 400 Watt

NZXT Zero Tower

Samsung SyncMaster 204B 20" 1600x1200

Und wehe, wenn die 400 Watt doch nicht reichen  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

Hoffentlich kommt alles bis Mittwoch an...

----------

## EOF

THG hatte da mal einen netten Vorschlag, der die Stromrechnung auch schont:

http://hardware.thgweb.de/2006/12/07/stromspar_pc_eigenbau_energieeffizienz_amd/

----------

## schachti

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zusammen mit einer aktiven PFC (eliminiert weitgehend Blindleistungsverkluste, die durch Phasenverschiebungen zw. Strom und Spannung entstehen) halten moderne Netzteile ihren Wirkungsgrad relativ Konstant im Bereich um 85%.

 

Leider nicht. Die c't hat in Ausgabe 24/06 15 500-W-Netzteile getestet. Der Wirkungsgrad schwankt - je nach Netzteil - bei unterschiedlicher Auslastung durchaus mal um 4-8 Prozent und liegt im Durchschnitt knapp unter 80% (wobei es große Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Netzteilen gibt - ein Preisunterschied von 20,- Euro beim Kauf läßt sich über die Stromrechnung schnell wieder rausholen).

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Das System läuft übrigens einwandfrei, und schnurrt schön leise wie ein Kätzchen. Eventuell werd ich noch die Festplatten entkoppeln damit man gar nichts mehr hört, aber da muss ich mir noch überlegen ob sich das lohnt.

Wollte ich eigentlich nur noch erwähnen - alles kompatibel, alles einwandfrei. Auch hat es mich erfreut dass Gentoo auch als amd64 ohne grosse Fummelei funktioniert. Alles was ich tun musste ist den mplayer aus dem berkano overlay zu bauen (svn), damit der auch die w32 Codecs abspielt, und den nspluginwrapper installieren für Flash im 64bit Firefox - und das System braucht nichtmal irgendwelche Binaries.

Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Installation ging auch sehr schnell über die Bühne - war jetzt mein zweites Mal, nach meiner ersten auf dem Notebook damals vor über einem Jahr. War in drei Stunden fertig. Emergen tut die Kiste auch sehr flott, nur OpenOffice könnte etwas flotter gehen, da muss ich noch ein bisschen optimieren.

Das einzige was ich nicht schaffe, ist es, den Framebuffer auf mehr als 1280x1024 Pixel zu bekommen. vga=794 geht, alles grössere wird mir als ungültiger Code quitiert (verwende vesafb). Auch z.B. vga=838, welchen ich auf dem Notebook verwende (auch vesafb) um auf 1400x1050 zu kommen, nimmt er nicht an. Keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, kann mir kaum vorstellen dass der 64bit vesafb weniger kann als sein 32bit Zwilling, oder? Hätte gerne beim Booten die 1600er Auflösung  :Sad: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Das einzige was ich nicht schaffe, ist es, den Framebuffer auf mehr als 1280x1024 Pixel zu bekommen. vga=794 geht, alles grössere wird mir als ungültiger Code quitiert (verwende vesafb). Auch z.B. vga=838, welchen ich auf dem Notebook verwende (auch vesafb) um auf 1400x1050 zu kommen, nimmt er nicht an. Keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, kann mir kaum vorstellen dass der 64bit vesafb weniger kann als sein 32bit Zwilling, oder? Hätte gerne beim Booten die 1600er Auflösung 

 

Erstmal schön zu hören, dass dein System problemlos läuft! Was sagen die Modes denn bezüglich Framebuffer?

```
cat /proc/fb0/modes
```

Alternativ kannst du auch mal vesa-tng benutzen oder einen andere Framebuffer-Treiber, der zu deiner GraKa passt.

----------

## bbgermany

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Alternativ kannst du auch mal vesa-tng benutzen oder einen andere Framebuffer-Treiber, der zu deiner GraKa passt.

 

AFAIK nicht, wenn man ein amd64 System hat. Oder hat sich da inzwischen etwas geändert?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> AFAIK nicht, wenn man ein amd64 System hat. Oder hat sich da inzwischen etwas geändert?

 

Nein, aber warum funktioniert vesafg-tng eigentlich nicht mit 64bit?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Erstmal schön zu hören, dass dein System problemlos läuft! Was sagen die Modes denn bezüglich Framebuffer?
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/fb0/modes
> ```
> ...

 

```
#> cat /proc/fb

0 VESA VGA
```

Leider finde ich ausser dieser einzeiligen "fb" nichts derartiges in proc, kein Ordner fb0.

Den vesafb-tng gibts wie gesagt nur im 32bit Kernel, und ansonsten gibts ja nur noch den nvidiafb, den ich nicht nutzen möchte, da es nicht funktioniert den zu benutzen und die nvidia-Treiber unter xorg zugleich...

Das Tool vbetest (oder war es vbeprobe?) gibts auch nicht für amd64, und von einer 32bit LiveCD hat es mir nichts angezeigt, konnte das BIOS der Graka nicht öffnen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   AFAIK nicht, wenn man ein amd64 System hat. Oder hat sich da inzwischen etwas geändert? 
> 
> Nein, aber warum funktioniert vesafg-tng eigentlich nicht mit 64bit?

 

Die Antwort darauf gibt es auf der Homepage von Spock

 *http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/troubleshooting.php wrote:*   

> 64-bit systems
> 
> vesafb-tng will not work on 64-bit systems (x86_64 and ia64), because the vm86 mode is not supported for OSes running in 64-bit mode (this is a limitation of the CPU, not of the OS). If you happen to own a 64-bit CPU, you're limited to plain vesafb. You may still use vesafb-tng's predecessor - the vesafb-rrc patch, though. (it should work with all 2.6.x kernels).

 

@Bloodsurfer:

Du kannst auch mal das Tool hwinfo für die Einstellungen misbrauchen:

```
dsksrv09:~ # hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer

  [Created at bios.435]

  Unique ID: rdCR.F1E3GTUDf40

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "ATI RADEON VE R100"

  Vendor: "ATI Technologies Inc."

  Device: "R100"

  SubVendor: "ATI RADEON VE"

  SubDevice:

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 16 MB

  Memory Range: 0xf0000000-0xf0ffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0382: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030d: 320x200 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+960), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0320: 320x200 (+1280), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0392: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0393: 320x240 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0394: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0395: 320x240 (+960), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0396: 320x240 (+1280), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03a2: 400x300 (+400), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03a3: 400x300 (+800), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03a4: 400x300 (+800), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03a5: 400x300 (+1200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03a6: 400x300 (+1600), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03b2: 512x384 (+512), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03b3: 512x384 (+1024), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03b4: 512x384 (+1024), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03b5: 512x384 (+1536), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03b6: 512x384 (+2048), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03c2: 640x350 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03c3: 640x350 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03c4: 640x350 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03c5: 640x350 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03c6: 640x350 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0383: 640x400 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0384: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0385: 640x400 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0386: 640x400 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0310: 640x480 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0321: 640x480 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0313: 800x600 (+1600), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+2400), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0322: 800x600 (+3200), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0316: 1024x768 (+2048), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+3072), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0323: 1024x768 (+4096), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0319: 1280x1024 (+2560), 15 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+3840), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0324: 1280x1024 (+5120), 32 bits

  Config Status: cfg=no, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

dsksrv09:~ #

```

Den Wert hinter Mode trägst du dann hinter vga in deiner menu.lst ein. Vielleicht ist bei deiner Ausgabe dann ein passender Wert für dich dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> @Bloodsurfer:
> 
> Du kannst auch mal das Tool hwinfo für die Einstellungen misbrauchen:

 

Ups...

```
gcc -c -Wall -pipe -g  -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwinfo-13.0/work/hwinfo-13.0/src/hd hwinfo.c

gcc hwinfo.o -Lsrc -lhd -o hwinfo

src/libhd.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [hwinfo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hwinfo-13.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3052:   Called src_compile

  hwinfo-13.0.ebuild, line 40:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/usr/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwinfo-13.0/temp/build.log'.

```

Der erste Compileerror seit der Rechner läuft  :Laughing: 

----------

## bbgermany

Das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157256

Versuch doch mal den Fix von dort  :Smile: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Super, das 13.11 ebuild aus dem Bugzilla funktioniert!

Bringt mir also folgendes:

```
#> hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer

  [Created at bios.440]

  Unique ID: rdCR.2tOIUspmYS6

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "NVIDIA G71 Board - p455h8s "

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"

  Device: "G71 Board - p455h8s "

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"

  SubDevice:

  Revision: "Chip Rev"

  Memory Size: 256 MB

  Memory Range: 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

Also auch nicht mehr als 0x31b mit 1280x1024. Kann die Karte wirklich nicht mehr? Das wäre sehr schade  :Sad: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Um noch das letzte Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen... Nein, es hat nichts mit Linux zu tun, das letzte Problem ist Windows  :Laughing: 

Ich hab letztens versucht, XP zu installieren. Ging bös in die Hose. Ich kam bis zur Übersicht über die Platten/Partitionen - da zeigte er mir dann zwei 130er Partitionen an, was mich plötzlich misstrauisch machte. Ich habe wie gesagt zwei 320er Platten und auf keiner davon eine etwa 130 GB grosse Partition... Also dachte ich mir, ok, vielleicht erkennt er die vorhandenen Partitionen nicht, also hab ich neu starten wollen um von Gentoo aus eine Partition vorzuformatieren... 

Erstes Problem -> Grub weg. Soweit war ich noch nicht allzu erschrocken, man ist ja gewohnt dass Win gern schnell den MBR platt macht und überschreibt. Dachte ich mir also, wirfste schnell die Sabayon DVD rein und schreibst Grub neu in den MBR. Also neu gestartet und...

Zweites Problem - grosser Schock, finde keine Partitionen mehr  :Shocked:  Scheinbar hat Windows die Partitionstabelle einfach mal unaufgefordert gelöscht. 

Nun gut, letzten Endes hab ich dann mit testdisk die Partitionen annähernd wieder herstellen können, ganz so wie vorher sind sie zwar noch nicht, aber das bekomm ich wieder hin, System läuft wenigstens wieder.

Aber zurück zum Ursprungsproblem - wie bekomm ich nun ein Windows auf die Kiste?? Kann es an meinen Einstellungen im BIOS liegen, dass Win die Platten nicht richtig erkennt? Was sollte man da verwenden damit alles klappt, IDE, AHCI? Weiss darüber ehrlich gesagt nicht allzuviel. Die Platten hängen am ICH8R, nicht am JMicron. Wann brauche ich die ominöse Treiber-Diskette bei der Installation? Man sagte mir ich bräuchte die nur für RAID (was ich nicht nutzen will), und es wäre ganz gut wenn ich die umgehen könnte weil ich gar kein Diskettenlaufwerk im Rechner habe... Es ist zwar nicht dringend, weil ich Win sowieso nur mal selten nebenher nutzen möchte zum Spielen, nicht mehr, aber so langsam würd ich es dann doch mal gern installieren können.

Da soll noch mal jemand sagen Linux wäre schwerer zu benutzen als Windows, muahaha...  :Laughing: 

----------

## ixo

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auf dem ICH8 Chipsatz (mit core2duo) Winodws2000 Prof. installiert. Ohne die Treiberdiskette ging gar nichts. Windows2000 fordert einen irgendwann am Anfang der Installation auf, die Treiberdiskette einzulegen.

Ist das bei XP anders?

btw: Win2000 hat mir bei der Installation auch einige Male die Partitionierung kaputtgeschrieben. Deshalb habe ich immer eine aktuelle Sicherung von Linux aus, so dass ich Windoze problemlos (und ohne Risiko) wieder restaurieren kann. Als Filesystem verwende ich deshalb FAT.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auf dem ICH8 Chipsatz (mit core2duo) Winodws2000 Prof. installiert. Ohne die Treiberdiskette ging gar nichts. Windows2000 fordert einen irgendwann am Anfang der Installation auf, die Treiberdiskette einzulegen.
> 
> Ist das bei XP anders?

 

Jepp. Es kommt nur ne kurze Meldung, dass man F6 drücken und eine Treiberdiskette einlegen soll, wenn man fremde Treiber verwenden will, aber wenn man das nicht tut kommt man trotzdem weiter bis zum Partitionierungsmenü...

 *ixo wrote:*   

> btw: Win2000 hat mir bei der Installation auch einige Male die Partitionierung kaputtgeschrieben. Deshalb habe ich immer eine aktuelle Sicherung von Linux aus, so dass ich Windoze problemlos (und ohne Risiko) wieder restaurieren kann. Als Filesystem verwende ich deshalb FAT.

 

Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht einfach eine vorhandene Win-Installation (z.B. aus der VMware oder von meinem Notebook...) auf die Platte kopieren soll. Könnte ja alles was ich an Treibern brauchen würde, vorher in der VM installieren und dann diese Installation übertragen... Könnte das funktionieren?

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht unbedingt scharf darauf, extra noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk kaufen zu müssen...

----------

## ixo

 *Quote:*   

> epp. Es kommt nur ne kurze Meldung, dass man F6 drücken und eine Treiberdiskette einlegen soll, wenn man fremde Treiber verwenden will, aber wenn man das nicht tut kommt man trotzdem weiter bis zum Partitionierungsmenü... 

 

Genau wie bei mir. Die Kiste hat dann entlos irgendetwas paritioniert und endlos lange formatiert (= FS erzeugt), aber ohne dass irgendetwas sinnvolles dabei passiert ist. (Aus Sicht von Windoze schon, denn zumindest war Linux im Eimer.)

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht einfach eine vorhandene Win-Installation (z.B. aus der VMware oder von meinem Notebook...) auf die Platte kopieren soll. Könnte ja alles was ich an Treibern brauchen würde, vorher in der VM installieren und dann diese Installation übertragen... Könnte das funktionieren? 

 

Theoretisch ja, soweit ich weiß. Ich habe das in der Kombination aber noch nie ausprobiert. Aber mehr als schiefgehen kann's ja nicht. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es auch mit einer usb-Floppy geht, falls Du so etwas hast (oder aus einem anderen Rechner umbauen, das sollte vom Zeitaufwand weniger problematisch sein, als mit Windoze rumzuexperimentieren.)

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Was sollte man da verwenden damit alles klappt, IDE, AHCI? Weiss darüber ehrlich gesagt nicht allzuviel. Die Platten hängen am ICH8R, nicht am JMicron.

 

Um das nochmal hoch zu holen - was ist die optimale Einstellung für beide Betriebssysteme? IDE oder AHCI? Oder spielt das gar keine Rolle?

----------

## astaecker

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Um das nochmal hoch zu holen - was ist die optimale Einstellung für beide Betriebssysteme? IDE oder AHCI? Oder spielt das gar keine Rolle?

 

Die richtige Einstellung ist auf jeden Fall AHCI. Der IDE Modus ist nur eine Emulation, damit WinXP und älter die Platten überhaupt erkennen, wenn man keine Treiberdiskette mit den SATA Treibern verwendet.

----------

